# Set specific time?



## Rgspb (May 23, 2021)

I have setup a OnePass for a particular show. Unfortunately there is also a behind the scenes show that comes on previous and it automatically records that too as a separate show. How can I set my OnePass to record the show ONLY at a specific time?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Rgspb said:


> I have setup a OnePass for a particular show. Unfortunately there is also a behind the scenes show that comes on previous and it automatically records that too as a separate show. How can I set my OnePass to record the show ONLY at a specific time?


Two ways that I can think of. One, is to setup a manual recording repeating if it is the same time each airing. Two, you could create a wish list with the specific characteristics of the show that differentiate it from the behind the scenes show.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

You could also just cancel the behind the scenes show from the To Do List.


----------



## Rgspb (May 23, 2021)

cwoody222 said:


> You could also just cancel the behind the scenes show from the To Do List.


I haven't been able to find that option


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rgspb said:


> I haven't been able to find that option


Just hit Clear when on the program.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Rgspb said:


> I haven't been able to find that option


https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


----------

